# Socketverbindung funzt nich immer



## Mr_Tilde (24. Sep 2007)

Hi!

Ich programmiere gerade einen kleinen Chat! Der Server läuft dabei auf einem Laptop. Auf diesen greife ich dann mit meinem oder meinen Client(s) zu. Funktioniert ja auch alles soweit! Aber manchmal, ich weiss leider nicht warum, kommt die Message nicht beim Server bzw. Client an, obwohl kein Fehler erzeugt wird! Meistens hingegen funktioniert alles Bestens. Das Prob tritt vor Allem beim Start eines Clients auf... Habt Ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen kann??? Muss man eine Art "Datenbank-Commit" absetzen???  :lol: 

Vielen Dank + Viele Grüsse
Mr_Tilde


----------



## HoaX (24. Sep 2007)

sollen wir jetzt hellsehen?

zeig doch wenigstens etwas code wie du die daten sendest und empfängst. 

so pauschal kann man nur sagen es geht nicht weil dus falsch machst.


----------



## Mr_Tilde (26. Sep 2007)

Kommuniziert wird wie bereits gesagt über Sockets... Dabei werden die Nachrichten über


```
private BufferedReader   in   = null;
// Ausgabestrom an den Client (als Character-Strom)
private PrintWriter      out  = null;
```

zwischen Server und Client ausgetauscht! Wenn die GUI des Clients nun geschlossen wird, führe ich auf beiden Seiten ein 
	
	
	
	





```
Socket.close()
```
 aus... Aber genau beim Schliessen scheint das Problem zu liegen. Wenn ich den Client nun wieder starte, sendet er die entsprechenden Infos per 
	
	
	
	





```
out.println("HALLO HIER BIN ICH...")
```
 an den Server. Es kommt aber nichts wieder beim Client an. Erst wenn ich den Server ebend neu starte, funktioniert alles wieder bestens!

Gruss
Mr_Tilde


----------



## Murray (26. Sep 2007)

Wie sieht denn der Code auf der Server-Seite aus? Insbesondere der Teil mit Socket#accept wäre interessant.


----------

